# Firearm Training Drills-Who Trains and If So, Share Your Training Drills



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Having the ability to train with your firearm is an excellent way to keep your skills honed. 

Lately, one drill that I have been doing is Walking Toward the Target as I pull my semi auto carry weapon and firing on two targets then dropping the empty mag and inserting a new one on the move.

I also do some jumping jacks or push ups prior to this drill to get my heart rate up and simulate a stressful situation.

I'd love to hear some of your drills, thanks!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Whenever possible, I go to the pistol range with a buddy. I have him set up five targets scattered across the range. Some are red (bad guys), some are greed (good guys). He does this while I stand behind the truck so I can't see what he puts where.

I then try to put 3 shots into each red target. Hopefully, I get little Tiffany correct.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Every year I have to go through firearms in service. We have a live shoot house. We do stress courses, low light and others. One I am really fond of is a target designed to refine accuracy. It has circles that get gradually smaller until it's about the diameter of a 9mm bullet. You have to keep your rounds within the circles. Always fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have multiple metal targets (AR500 Steel) hanging at various heights. A fun "game" to play is load 4 rounds and each shooter must hit 4 targets in a pre-determined sequence at 10-15 yards or whatever. 

I paint the targets different colors so you can start the drill by saying Green, Red, Blue, White and the shooters must hit the 4 targets in that sequence. Then change it up the next round. The shooter that misses the most targets in a round is out. 

We usually settle a tie-breaker by moving outwards to 50 yards then 75 yards then 100 yards. Usually 50 yards settles the tie breaker! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Besides target practice, I go hunting and shoot varmints.

Hunting varies. Squirrels, ducks, rabbits, partridge, turkey, bear, deer. Wing shooting makes you good and quick with a shotgun. I don't do ducks/geese much anymore, they eat a lot of polluted $#!t from rivers.

Deer I usually stalk, that has been many years now and I'm still learning. Besides the shooting, it makes you use your senses and mind, also gets you a good bit of exercise sometimes pushing/tracking the same deer for miles, sometimes in the snow, and shooting in awkward positions. I don't deer hunt in "treeforts", bait, and seldom use tree stands. Natural ground blinds are good when stalking is noisy. 

Varmints are year round mostly with high power air rifles. Woodchucks, rabbits, tree rats, crows, starlings, chipmunks, mice....... I don't bother the yotes, fox, *****, skunks unless they bother me.

If you have a swamp nearby, cattails make excellent targets for practice. Not too big of target and a nice "puff" of fluff with a hit. Try shooting 4-5 in a row quick. Mostly air rifle or 22s.

I have done "primitive" biathilons; snowshoes and traditional muzzleloaders on a closed course. I hunt MLers and snowshoe anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Having the ability to train with your firearm is an excellent way to keep your skills honed.
> 
> Lately, one drill that I have been doing is Walking Toward the Target as I pull my semi auto carry weapon and firing on two targets then dropping the empty mag and inserting a new one on the move.
> 
> ...


Sounds good..but us older guys aint that motivated. I go to the range once a year..punch my fifty holes..clean Mr. Sig..try to mooch some take home ammo.. and head to the Sports Grill to brag and show pics of my target..while quaffing a few cold Dr. Poopers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds good..but us older guys aint that motivated. I go to the range once a year..punch my fifty holes..clean Mr. Sig..try to mooch some take home ammo.. and head to the Sports Grill to brag and show pics of my target..while quaffing a few cold Dr. Poopers.


And...you do it laying on your side! AWESOME! You are certainly the trick shooter! Lemme tip you over and see how that looks! HA!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We still do rapid target engagements . 3 to 5 second rushes reload on the move. All the skill level 1- 3 task from time to time. We have the room for it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was always my favorite type of hunting stalk and track. Just to fricken boring sitting in a stand waiting to ambush a poor animal and think I'm a great hunter. Problem is now in WI there really is no place to hunt like that anymore. Don't dare risk it on public land, you'll end up shot. With all the city idiots moving out and building houses on 5 acres or less. Finding a large enough track of private land that isn't leased is impossible. Why I quit hunting last year. 

This isn't a drill but I have plans to do some shooting off the bike while moving. Pistol in chest holster under riding jacket. Pull the clutch in and coast while engaging targets strong hand. Don't know if it's possible to hit a target but want to find out. Crimson Trace laser may be a big help. Also want to try shooting out of the truck both sides while moving. Do have plenty of land and a nice wooded hill side to shoot into safely.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I have multiple metal targets (AR500 Steel) hanging at various heights. A fun "game" to play is load 4 rounds and each shooter must hit 4 targets in a pre-determined sequence at 10-15 yards or whatever.
> 
> I paint the targets different colors so you can start the drill by saying Green, Red, Blue, White and the shooters must hit the 4 targets in that sequence. Then change it up the next round. The shooter that misses the most targets in a round is out.
> 
> We usually settle a tie-breaker by moving outwards to 50 yards then 75 yards then 100 yards. Usually 50 yards settles the tie breaker! :vs_closedeyes:


Sounds like over entergetic meth heads to the untrained eye. Drink a glass of milk and take a nap. That can take the edge off hopefully. Works for pilled up Truck Drivers on West Coast Turnaround pills anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds good..but us older guys aint that motivated. I go to the range once a year..punch my fifty holes..clean Mr. Sig..try to mooch some take home ammo.. and head to the Sports Grill to brag and show pics of my target..while quaffing a few cold Dr. Poopers.
> View attachment 100057


Glad I was on your side back in the day. It would have been bad for me had I been a bad guy in your jurisdiction.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Was always my favorite type of hunting stalk and track. Just to fricken boring sitting in a stand waiting to ambush a poor animal and think I'm a great hunter. Problem is now in WI there really is no place to hunt like that anymore. Don't dare risk it on public land, you'll end up shot. With all the city idiots moving out and building houses on 5 acres or less. Finding a large enough track of private land that isn't leased is impossible. Why I quit hunting last year.
> .


I've lost a lot of my favorite hunting grounds too. Used to I could hunt in most directions from my own land and other owners knew me well. Land got sold to , well lets not go to what I think of them........ I get idiots I don't know, ask "What are You doing hunting here?", on my own land. Then I ask them what are they doing trespassing?

I still have a few large tracts of public lands that not many get into. No ATVs allowed and many are too lazy to walk in. Drawback is that it is a long drag to get your deer out of the woods. I carry a couple of real small double aluminum pulleys and a bunch of 550 cord, if needed I can hang the deer from a tree and stay overnight or come back in morning. Bring some salt and pepper in a backpacking holder, nothing like fresh venison cooked over maplewood on a stick skewer. I usually have a small pack with basics in it in bigger woods, some food water/filter, gear to set up a basic shelter and a few extra clothes.

There are a few wilderness areas in national parks I hunt. Usually never see another human footprint and don't forget your compass.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Glad I was on your side back in the day. It would have been bad for me had I been a bad guy in your jurisdiction.


We tried to treat everybody nice. Sometimes it didnt work out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> We tried to treat everybody nice. Sometimes it didnt work out.


I did, too. Still, there were times when I extracted morons through the window. I remember the time I encountered someone who was wearing a seatbelt. It was hilarious.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm setting up a special scenario just as soon as I get the backstop finished.

Supposed to be done before 2nd thurs of Oct.

Will take the guys in my VVA honor guard (we're all geezers who like to sleep well), . . . lay em down on a door, masquerading as their bed. Cover em up with a blanket, . . . blindfold on.

Will put up a target from Law Enforcement Target, . . . almost full body size. It may be a woman, . . . a kid, . . . a bad guy, . . . a bad girl, . . . a hostage situation.

Once the target is in place, . . . I will begin to play special sound effects for them, . . . they need to come up out of bed and react properly according to the threat they perceive.

Bed will be oriented to the backstop as their personal bed normally is, . . . with nightstand, . . . they bring their "home defense" weapon.

It gives them a chance to see just how well they will react.

If I can, . . . I'm going to film the whole thing, . . . including the sound effects, . . . maybe cut some of it and post it here.

All of us revert to the level of training we have comprehended, . . . hoping to help my group move up a bit.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds rough. I accidentally pulled a guy out of his artificial leg one time. He refused to come out to chat on the passenger side..so I started pulling on the head parts. I was wondering why the leg started looking longer. He got it reattached at the jail but the air being forced out of the hollow leg from his stump made it sound like he was pharting each time he took a step till all the air got purged.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I take a bunch of these out to a deep wash:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1015758521?pid=871860

Where we usually go, it is about a 1/4 mile walk in to where we shoot. So we do not worry about the callanetics before shooting. After hiking all of our stuff in, our heart rates are certainly raised to near heart attack levels, especially since neither of us is anything close to being "fit". We letter each of the 4 targets A, B, C and D. One of us stands with the firearm in a 2 handed grip, knees bent and elbows relaxed at our sides. We call that our "ready position". The other of us stands to the left and slightly behind the shooter - that one is called the "Shouter". The Shouter yells out a random letter, A, B, C or D and the shooter has to pull into position and put 2-3 shots into the A, B, C or D target as quickly as they can and pull back into the ready position.

We do not worry about dead on accuracy, just that we can get 2-3 shots into the correct target as quickly as possible. The logic being, if we split the aorta of an attacker, great. But if we hit 1-2 inches left or right of the aorta ASAP, the bad guy is still in deep shit and we're golden.

Sometimes we even make it a game and (gasp) keep score.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@bigwheel not bad shootin there Mr Bigwheel


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Haven't done any drills since moving to FL. It seems hard finding public land where you can shoot. Maybe in a couple years we'll figure if we are staying or going so I can buy something with more acreage.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe said:


> @bigwheel not bad shootin there Mr Bigwheel


Thanks. I usually ace it..but the dumb yankee range master starrted screaming for head shots about 3/4 way through the routine. Guess he was trying to stress me out. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

phrogman said:


> Haven't done any drills since moving to FL. It seems hard finding public land where you can shoot. Maybe in a couple years we'll figure if we are staying or going so I can buy something with more acreage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Check local sportsmen clubs. Many have ranges, most with places to set up sandbags for sighting in and roofs for shooting in the rain, membership is usually not too much.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks. I usually ace it..but the dumb yankee range master starrted screaming for head shots about 3/4 way through the routine. Guess he was trying to stress me out. lol.


Should have started aiming at the groin. Tell the range master the "little head" is a more challenging target. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Should have started aiming at the groin. Tell the range master the "little head" is a more challenging target. :tango_face_grin:


Ive been seriously threatening to try those groin shots if the need arises. Heard here while back they work pretty good. Thanks for the memory jogger. I have been practicing telling alleged perps "Leave me alone or I will shoot off your pecker."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ive been seriously threatening to try those groin shots if the need arises. Heard here while back they work pretty good. Thanks for the memory jogger. I have been practicing telling alleged perps "Leave me alone or I will shoot off your pecker."


With all the transbender nonsense going around nowadays, hard to tell who owns a pecker or not...:vs_whistle:


----------



## adalah (Feb 12, 2019)

Just practice calmness and keep the focus


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Transgender, . . . transbender, . . . whatever: I have a sneaking suspicion that a vagina shot would hurt every bit as much as one that made a steer out of a bullish rascal.

Heads are too small a target when you figure where you actually have to hit to score some serious hurt, . . . the pelvic region is at least twice the size, . . . with plenty of nearby masses to take up the "close but no cigar" shots.

A long time ago I gave up the possibility of head shots for someone who maybe has armor, . . . I'll take the pelvic region, . . . knowing it will at least put some serious pain on him/her, . . . to say nothing of the privates, . . . two major arteries, . . . two major veins, . . . lots of high value bone structures, . . . and who knows, . . . may even ring the "ding dong" bell.

May God bless
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Transgender, . . . transbender, . . . whatever: I have a sneaking suspicion that a vagina shot would hurt every bit as much as one that made a steer out of a bullish rascal.
> 
> Heads are too small a target when you figure where you actually have to hit to score some serious hurt, . . . the pelvic region is at least twice the size, . . . with plenty of nearby masses to take up the "close but no cigar" shots.
> 
> ...


If you break up the pelvis the target might not die quick, but sure is going down in a lot of pain. You also have the base of the spine and that is going to paralyze, and one hell of a shock to the nervous system.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, most of the ranges around here won't allow rapid fire or drawing from your holster so there isn't much you can do with that but hone your basics. I did hear of a range that will allow rapid fire and you can draw from your holster after being checked out by the range officer. I am looking into that. I do a lot of dry fire exercises here at the house. Different scenarios from clearing the house to waking up and finding targets in the night using the weapons light. Working around the house or in the garage I will constantly practice drawing making sure I am consistent in moving my cover garment and getting a positive grip and presentation.


----------

